# Install Realtek HD Audio Driver failed!



## yabala1971 (Oct 10, 2007)

My computer configuration

Intel D945GCNL Essential Destop Board
Intel 106 GHZ Duel core Processor
1Gb Dynet Ram
200 Gb Seagate HDD
Geforce 7300EL PCI Graphics CArd

OS : windows Xp professional

when i am installing the driver cd the audo driver is not getting installed

error message "Install Realtek HD Audio Driver failed!"

not able to update the driver, when i click update driver nothing doing.

Not able to uninstall the Realtek HD Audio Driver

I tried by update the bios but not solved

Please help me to solve this issue.

Balakrishnan


----------



## Goldfish92 (Aug 30, 2007)

Unistall the drivers from within device manager then retry.


----------



## rykard (Oct 11, 2007)

I am having a similar problem with my Alienware Area 51-M 7700. My sound went out so I uninstalled the driver and downloaded a newer version form Alienware. I have had intermittent success in installing it (meaning that it sometimes works until I restart and when I reformatted sound worked until then as well). I have done a fairly exhaustive search on various web sites and have seen many people with the same error but never a solution... at least one that actually does anything. I have uninstalled both the driver and the device. Re-installed the chipset for the motherboard and reformatted and reinstalled everything.

So here are the current details:

Initially the installation jumps to 50% then reports:

Cann't find Match Realtek HDAudio Inf File !

After I acknowledge the message I get:

Realtek HD Audio driver Setup Failure !

The report in my system... If you want the whole 40 page version let me know.

EVEREST Home Edition © 2003-2005 Lavalys, Inc.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Version EVEREST v2.20.405 
Homepage http://www.lavalys.com/ 
Report Type Report Wizard 
Computer RICK-418F46559A 
Generator Rick 
Operating System Microsoft Windows XP Professional 5.1.2600 (WinXP Retail) 
Date 2007-10-10 
Time 18:07

Summary

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Computer: 
Operating System Microsoft Windows XP Professional 
OS Service Pack Service Pack 2 
DirectX 4.09.00.0904 (DirectX 9.0c) 
Computer Name RICK-418F46559A 
User Name Rick

Motherboard: 
CPU Type Intel Pentium 4 520, 2800 MHz (14 x 200) 
Motherboard Name CLEVO D900T 
Motherboard Chipset Intel Grantsdale i915P 
System Memory 1536 MB (DDR2-533 DDR2 SDRAM) 
BIOS Type Phoenix (10/25/05) 
Communication Port Communications Port (COM1) 
Communication Port ECP Printer Port (LPT1)

Display: 
Video Adapter ATI MOBILITY RADEON X800 (256 MB) 
Video Adapter ATI MOBILITY RADEON X800 (256 MB) 
3D Accelerator ATI Mobility Radeon X800 (M28) 
Monitor Plug and Play Monitor

Multimedia: 
Audio Adapter Intel 82801FB ICH6 - High Definition Audio Controller [B-1]

Storage: 
IDE Controller Intel(R) 82801FB/FBM Ultra ATA Storage Controllers - 266F 
SCSI/RAID Controller WinXP Promise SATA378 (tm) IDE Controller 
Disk Drive SAMSUNG MP0603H SCSI Disk Device (60 GB, 5400 RPM, Ultra-ATA/100) 
Disk Drive GENERIC USB Storage-CFC USB Device 
Disk Drive GENERIC USB Storage-SMC USB Device 
Disk Drive GENERIC USB Storage-MSC USB Device 
Disk Drive GENERIC USB Storage-SDC USB Device 
Optical Drive QSI CDRW/DVD SBW242B (DVD:8x, CD:24x/10x/24x DVD-ROM/CD-RW) 
SMART Hard Disks Status OK

Partitions: 
C: (NTFS) 57274 MB (50761 MB free)

Input: 
Keyboard Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard 
Mouse HID-compliant mouse 
Mouse PS/2 Compatible Mouse

Network: 
Network Adapter Atheros Wireless Network Adapter (192.168.1.102) 
Network Adapter Realtek RTL8169/8110 Family Gigabit Ethernet NIC

Peripherals: 
USB1 Controller Intel 82801FB ICH6 - USB Universal Host Controller [B-1] 
USB1 Controller Intel 82801FB ICH6 - USB Universal Host Controller [B-1] 
USB1 Controller Intel 82801FB ICH6 - USB Universal Host Controller [B-1] 
USB1 Controller Intel 82801FB ICH6 - USB Universal Host Controller [B-1] 
USB2 Controller Intel 82801FB ICH6 - Enhanced USB2 Controller [B-1] 
USB Device BisonCam, USB2.0 
USB Device USB Human Interface Device 
USB Device USB Mass Storage Device 
Battery Microsoft AC Adapter 
Battery Microsoft ACPI-Compliant Control Method Battery

DMI

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ BIOS ]

BIOS Properties: 
Vendor Phoenix Technologies LTD 
Version 6.00 
Release Date 10/25/2005 
Size 512 KB 
Boot Devices Floppy Disk, Hard Disk 
Capabilities Flash BIOS, Shadow BIOS, BBS, Smart Battery 
Supported Standards DMI, APM, ESCD, PnP 
Expansion Capabilities ISA, PCI, PCMCIA, USB

[ System ]

System Properties: 
Manufacturer alienware 
Product D900T 
Version Revision A 
Serial Number 0123456789 
Universal Unique ID 0090F53F-88EF0000-00000000-00000000 
Wake-Up Type Power Switch

[ Motherboard ]

Motherboard Properties: 
Manufacturer CLEVO 
Product D900T 
Version Revision A 
Serial Number 400

[ Chassis ]

Chassis Properties: 
Manufacturer No Enclosure 
Version N/A 
Serial Number None 
Asset Tag No Asset Tag 
Boot-Up State Safe 
Power Supply State Safe 
Thermal State Safe 
Security Status None

[ Processors / D0 ]

Processor Properties: 
Manufacturer Intel 
Version D0 
Maximum Clock 4000 MHz 
Current Clock 2800 MHz 
Type Central Processor 
Voltage 1.8 V 
Status Enabled 
Upgrade Slot 1 
Socket Designation WMT478/NWD

[ Caches / L1 Cache ]

Cache Properties: 
Type Internal 
Status Enabled 
Operational Mode Write-Back 
Maximum Size 16 KB 
Installed Size 16 KB 
Supported SRAM Type Asynchronous, Burst, Pipeline Burst 
Current SRAM Type Asynchronous 
Socket Designation L1 Cache

[ Caches / L2 Cache ]

Cache Properties: 
Type Internal 
Status Enabled 
Operational Mode Write-Back 
Maximum Size 512 KB 
Installed Size 1024 KB 
Supported SRAM Type Asynchronous, Burst, Pipeline Burst 
Current SRAM Type Burst 
Socket Designation L2 Cache

[ Caches / L3 Cache ]

Cache Properties: 
Type Internal 
Status Enabled 
Operational Mode Write-Back 
Maximum Size 512 KB 
Installed Size 1024 KB 
Supported SRAM Type Asynchronous, Burst, Pipeline Burst 
Current SRAM Type Burst 
Socket Designation L3 Cache

[ Memory Devices / J6G1 ]

Memory Device Properties: 
Form Factor DIMM 
Type Detail Synchronous 
Size 256 MB 
Speed 66 MHz 
Total Width 64-bit 
Data Width 64-bit 
Device Locator J6G1 
Bank Locator DIMM 0

[ Memory Devices / J6G2 ]

Memory Device Properties: 
Form Factor DIMM 
Type Detail Synchronous 
Size 512 MB 
Speed 66 MHz 
Total Width 64-bit 
Data Width 64-bit 
Device Locator J6G2 
Bank Locator DIMM 1

[ Memory Devices / J6H1 ]

Memory Device Properties: 
Form Factor DIMM 
Type Detail Synchronous 
Size 256 MB 
Speed 66 MHz 
Total Width 64-bit 
Data Width 64-bit 
Device Locator J6H1 
Bank Locator DIMM 2

[ Memory Devices / J6H2 ]

Memory Device Properties: 
Form Factor DIMM 
Type Detail Synchronous 
Size 512 MB 
Speed 66 MHz 
Total Width 64-bit 
Data Width 64-bit 
Device Locator J6H2 
Bank Locator DIMM 3

[ System Slots / PCI Slot #1 - J5B1 ]

System Slot Properties: 
Slot Designation PCI Slot #1 - J5B1 
Type PCI 
Data Bus Width 32-bit 
Length Long

[ System Slots / PCI Slot #2 - J6B2 ]

System Slot Properties: 
Slot Designation PCI Slot #2 - J6B2 
Type PCI 
Data Bus Width 32-bit 
Length Long

[ System Slots / PCI Slot #3 - J6B1 ]

System Slot Properties: 
Slot Designation PCI Slot #3 - J6B1 
Type PCI 
Data Bus Width 32-bit 
Length Long

[ System Slots / PCI Slot #4 - J7B2 ]

System Slot Properties: 
Slot Designation PCI Slot #4 - J7B2 
Type PCI 
Data Bus Width 32-bit 
Length Long

[ System Slots / PCIe Slot #1 - J7C1 ]

System Slot Properties: 
Slot Designation PCIe Slot #1 - J7C1 
Type PCI-E x1 
Data Bus Width 32-bit 
Length Long

[ System Slots / PCIe Slot #2 - J8C2 ]

System Slot Properties: 
Slot Designation PCIe Slot #2 - J8C2 
Type PCI-E x1 
Data Bus Width 32-bit 
Length Long

[ Port Connectors / COM 1 ]

Port Connector Properties: 
Port Type Serial Port 16550A Compatible 
Internal Reference Designator J2A1 
Internal Connector Type 9 Pin Dual Inline (pin 10 cut) 
External Reference Designator COM 1 
External Connector Type DB-9 pin male

[ Port Connectors / Parallel ]

Port Connector Properties: 
Port Type Parallel Port ECP/EPP 
Internal Reference Designator J3A1 
Internal Connector Type 25 Pin Dual Inline (pin 26 cut) 
External Reference Designator Parallel 
External Connector Type DB-25 pin female

[ Port Connectors / Keyboard ]

Port Connector Properties: 
Port Type Keyboard Port 
Internal Reference Designator J1A1 
Internal Connector Type None 
External Reference Designator Keyboard 
External Connector Type Circular DIN-8 male

[ Port Connectors / PS/2 Mouse ]

Port Connector Properties: 
Port Type Keyboard Port 
Internal Reference Designator J1A1 
Internal Connector Type None 
External Reference Designator PS/2 Mouse 
External Connector Type Circular DIN-8 male

[ On-Board Devices / D900T ]

On-Board Device Properties: 
Description D900T 
Type Sound

Overclock

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

CPU Properties: 
CPU Type Intel Pentium 4 520 
CPU Alias Prescott 
CPU Stepping D0 
Engineering Sample No 
CPUID CPU Name Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.80GHz 
CPUID Revision 00000F34h

CPU Speed: 
CPU Clock 2801.94 MHz (original: 2800 MHz) 
CPU Multiplier 14.0x 
CPU FSB 200.14 MHz (original: 200 MHz) 
Memory Bus 266.85 MHz

CPU Cache: 
L1 Trace Cache 12K Instructions 
L1 Data Cache 16 KB 
L2 Cache 1 MB (On-Die, ECC, ATC, Full-Speed)

Motherboard Properties: 
Motherboard ID 
Motherboard Name CLEVO D900T

Chipset Properties: 
Motherboard Chipset Intel Grantsdale i915P 
Memory Timings 4-4-4-12 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS)

SPD Memory Modules: 
DIMM1: PDP Systems 256 MB DDR2-533 DDR2 SDRAM (4.0-4-4-12 @ 266 MHz) (3.0-3-3-9 @ 200 MHz) 
DIMM2: Xerox MALABS 512 MB DDR2-533 DDR2 SDRAM (5.0-4-4-11 @ 266 MHz) (4.0-4-4-11 @ 266 MHz) (3.0-3-3-8 @ 200 MHz) 
DIMM3: PDP Systems 256 MB DDR2-533 DDR2 SDRAM (4.0-4-4-12 @ 266 MHz) (3.0-3-3-9 @ 200 MHz) 
DIMM4: Samsung M4 70T6554CZ3-CD5 512 MB DDR2-533 DDR2 SDRAM (5.0-4-4-11 @ 266 MHz) (4.0-4-4-11 @ 266 MHz) (3.0-3-3-8 @ 200 MHz)

BIOS Properties: 
System BIOS Date 10/25/05 
Video BIOS Date 05/01/06 
DMI BIOS Version 6.00

Graphics Processor Properties: 
Video Adapter ATI Mobility Radeon X800 (M28) 
GPU Code Name M28 (PCI Express x16 1002 / 5D4A, Rev 00) 
GPU Clock 223 MHz 
Memory Clock 197 MHz

Power Management

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Power Management Properties: 
Current Power Source AC Line 
Battery Status 100 % (High Level) 
Full Battery Lifetime Unknown 
Remaining Battery Lifetime Unknown

Sensor

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sensor Properties: 
Sensor Type HDD

Temperatures: 
CPU 53 °C (127 °F) 
SAMSUNG MP0603H 44 °C (111 °F)

CPU

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

CPU Properties: 
CPU Type Intel Pentium 4 520, 2800 MHz (14 x 200) 
CPU Alias Prescott 
CPU Stepping D0 
Instruction Set x86, MMX, SSE, SSE2, SSE3 
Original Clock 2800 MHz 
Min / Max CPU Multiplier 14x / 14x 
Engineering Sample No 
L1 Trace Cache 12K Instructions 
L1 Data Cache 16 KB 
L2 Cache 1 MB (On-Die, ECC, ATC, Full-Speed)

Multi CPU: 
CPU #0 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.80GHz, 2800 MHz 
CPU #1 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.80GHz, 2800 MHz

CPU Physical Info: 
Package Type 775 Contact LGA 
Package Size 3.75 cm x 3.75 cm 
Transistors 125 million 
Process Technology 7M, 90 nm, CMOS, Cu, Low-K Inter-Layer, High-K Gate, Strained Si 
Die Size 112 mm2 
Core Voltage 1.425 V 
I/O Voltage 1.425 V 
Typical Power 84 - 115 W (depending on clock speed) 
Maximum Power 101 - 151 W (depending on clock speed)

CPU Manufacturer: 
Company Name Intel Corporation 
Product Information http://www.intel.com/products/browse/processor.htm

CPU Utilization: 
CPU #1 / HTT Unit #1 0 % 
CPU #1 / HTT Unit #2 100 %

CPUID

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

CPUID Properties: 
CPUID Manufacturer GenuineIntel 
CPUID CPU Name Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.80GHz 
CPUID Revision 00000F34h 
IA Brand ID 00h (Unknown) 
Platform ID 13h (Socket 775) 
IA CPU Serial Number Unknown 
Microcode Update Revision 17 
HTT / CMP Units 2 / 1

Instruction Set: 
64-bit x86 Extension (AMD64, EM64T) Not Supported 
Alternate Instruction Set Not Supported 
AMD 3DNow! Not Supported 
AMD 3DNow! Professional Not Supported 
AMD Enhanced 3DNow! Not Supported 
AMD Extended MMX Not Supported 
Cyrix Extended MMX Not Supported 
IA-64 Not Supported 
IA MMX Supported 
IA SSE Supported 
IA SSE 2 Supported 
IA SSE 3 Supported 
CLFLUSH Instruction Supported 
CMPXCHG8B Instruction Supported 
CMPXCHG16B Instruction Not Supported 
Conditional Move Instruction Supported 
MONITOR / MWAIT Instruction Supported 
RDTSCP Instruction Not Supported 
SYSCALL / SYSRET Instruction Not Supported 
SYSENTER / SYSEXIT Instruction Supported 
VIA FEMMS Instruction Not Supported

Security Features: 
Advanced Cryptography Engine (ACE) Not Supported 
Data Execution Prevention (DEP, NX, EDB) Not Supported 
Hardware Random Number Generator (RNG) Not Supported 
Montgomery Multiplier & Hash Engine Not Supported 
Processor Serial Number (PSN) Not Supported

Power Management Features: 
Automatic Clock Control Supported 
Enhanced Halt State (C1E) Not Supported 
Enhanced SpeedStep Technology (EIST, ESS) Not Supported 
Frequency ID Control Not Supported 
LongRun Not Supported 
LongRun Table Interface Not Supported 
PowerSaver 1.0 Not Supported 
PowerSaver 2.0 Not Supported 
PowerSaver 3.0 Not Supported 
Processor Duty Cycle Control Supported 
Software Thermal Control Not Supported 
Temperature Sensing Diode Not Supported 
Thermal Monitor 1 Supported 
Thermal Monitor 2 Not Supported 
Thermal Monitoring Not Supported 
Thermal Trip Not Supported 
Voltage ID Control Not Supported

CPUID Features: 
36-bit Page Size Extension Supported 
Address Region Registers (ARR) Not Supported 
CPL Qualified Debug Store Supported 
Debug Trace Store Supported 
Debugging Extension Supported 
Fast Save & Restore Supported 
Hyper-Threading Technology (HTT) Supported, Enabled 
L1 Context ID Supported 
Local APIC On Chip Supported 
Machine Check Architecture (MCA) Supported 
Machine Check Exception (MCE) Supported 
Memory Configuration Registers (MCR) Not Supported 
Memory Type Range Registers (MTRR) Supported 
Model Specific Registers (MSR) Supported 
Page Attribute Table (PAT) Supported 
Page Global Extension Supported 
Page Size Extension (PSE) Supported 
Pending Break Event Supported 
Physical Address Extension (PAE) Supported 
Secure Virtual Machine Extensions (Pacifica) Not Supported 
Self-Snoop Supported 
Time Stamp Counter (TSC) Supported 
Virtual Machine Extensions (Vanderpool) Not Supported 
Virtual Mode Extension Supported


----------



## ukdave74 (Nov 16, 2007)

Been in this situation myself, twice.
1st time I had to wipe windows and re-install.
2nd time, I used Add/Remove Programs to un-install the Realtek drivers. Then followed the instruction in the Readme.txt file

Quote from readme.txt
"Step 1. Before installing the Realtek HD Audio Drivers, Press the
[Cancel] button if Windows detect the Multimedia Audio device."

Windows tried to install the drivers twice, before the Realtek installer was finished.

hth
Dave


----------



## DMMD (Dec 3, 2007)

Gigabyte site is good support
Hope these links are help.

http://www.gbt-tech.co.uk/Support/Motherboard/FAQ_Model.aspx?FAQID=2538

http://www.gbt-tech.co.uk/Support/Motherboard/FAQ_Model.aspx?FAQID=2501

this fixed it for me


----------



## mashoodak (Mar 10, 2008)

:up: Thank Q Buddy for giving such a valuable information Which helped me a lot for solving this Audio problem

Thanks once again... Keep helping others..
Bye


----------



## brianhd (Apr 20, 2008)

JUST A QUICK THANKS TO DMMD FOR THE ADVICE ON MY REALTEK HD AUDIO DRIVER FAILURE I USED THE FOLLOWING LINK http://www.gbt-tech.co.uk/Support/Motherboard/FAQ_Model.aspx?FAQID=2538,IT SOLVED ALL MY PROBS NOW I CAN HEAR GOOD SOUND THANKS KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK YOUS GUYS :up::up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## born with compi (Jan 1, 1970)

*i am so thank ful to you*
*what would happen if i did not found you and this site*
*you made my day by solving this huge problem*
*u are great pal:up:*
*good luck.*
*i also this link:*
*http://www.gbt-tech.co.uk/Support/Mo...?FAQID=2538***
*rosses 4 u*

*born with compi*​


----------

